# 43 Pennsylvanian questions.



## Christina032589 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi, I’m going to be traveling long distance by train for the first time with a friend. We’re going from NY to PITTSBURGH on the 43 Pennsylvanian. I’m sure this is asked often I apologize in advanced. I’ve checked out the first timers tips. The info I was looking for is this. It’s a 9hr trip. Is business class worth the charge? Is there more leg room , more comfort for resting? Less crowded/noise? 

In the tips it said if you’re on an AM 2 go for coach seats but I can’t tell looking at the information when I’m booking the trip if it’s an am 1 or 2. I’ll pay the extra for comfort since it is a long trip but if coach is just the same with free drinks then idk if I should pay the extra 60. Thanks!


----------



## AG1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Yes, to all your questions. In this case it is worth going Business Class.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm gonna disagree here, I used to ride #42/#43 when it had the nice 2x1 Biz Class seating in the Cafe car,but now it's nothing but an AM II with the same seating as Coach,with the Cafe car next door.

Not really worth the $60 for a couple of free coffees and a pastry.

Also remember that the Train reverses in Philly so you'll  be riding backwards from Philly to New York unless you change seats @ Philly.( the  engine is hooked to the last car @ 30th St. Station for the run up the NEC to NYP.)


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 25, 2019)

Agree with Jim/Bob that Business Class really isn’t worth it on the Pennsy. The coaches are a mix of short-distance-configured Amfleet I cars and long distance Amfleet II cars, with the latter offering way more legroom, larger windows with curtains, and leg rests. Business Class just consists of another Amfleet II, with an identical hard product to the AM-II coaches, and an only slightly superior soft product.

So I say, just book coach and just get a seat in one of the cars that only has doors at one end.


----------



## daybeers (Jan 27, 2019)

Yup, BC on the Pennsylvanian isn't worth it for all the reasons previously listed. Coming from personal experience.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 27, 2019)

From my personal experience, I found Business Class worth the extra charge.


----------



## daybeers (Jan 27, 2019)

pennyk said:


> From my personal experience, I found Business Class worth the extra charge.


Why do you say that?


----------



## pennyk (Jan 27, 2019)

daybeers said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > From my personal experience, I found Business Class worth the extra charge.
> ...


I am more comfortable with fewer passengers in a car and I think it results in cleaner restrooms.  I have only traveled on the Pennsylvanian once and it was in Business Class and I thought it was worth the extra expense.  Also, I was with a group, who were also in BC.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 27, 2019)

I have ridden the Pennsylvanian several times, both on short rides from Altoona to Harrisburg and on the longer distance PHL to PGH.  I also prefer a quieter setting and a cleaner restroom opportunity in BC. The snack amenities are o.k.   Shorter rides, I usually ride regular coach.


----------



## jis (Jan 28, 2019)

I agree with Railroad Bill and Penny. I tend to book BC when it is available for the reasons they mention too.

However, of course "value" is in the eyes of the beholder, and what is important for each varies from individual to individual. There is no universal right or wrong in any of this.


----------



## PVD (Jan 28, 2019)

Just to "make sure" When you say LD trip, you are going NYP to Pittsburgh, and not going to Pittsburgh to connect with the CL and continue. I ask, because in that case, I prefer an NER to Washington. It offers a bit of extra sleep, and better connection times. Since you are on the NER for much less time, the BC premium might be looked at differently, particularly in that NER has a quiet car.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 28, 2019)

PVD said:


> Just to "make sure" When you say LD trip, you are going NYP to Pittsburgh, and not going to Pittsburgh to connect with the CL and continue. I ask, because in that case, I prefer an NER to Washington. It offers a few hours extra sleep, and better connection times. Since you are on the NER for much less time, the BC premium might be looked at differently, particularly in that NER has a quiet car.


I don't totally get why so many people choose to take the Capitol/Pennsylvanian combo from NYP to Chicago. I get that the Pennsy is its own route with Horseshoe Curve and all, but the connection times really are horrible, it takes a total of four hours longer than the LSL, there isn't really anything to do in or near the Pittsburgh Station, and there aren't any sleepers or a dining car for the nine hours ride. If they ever add some kind of diner and a through-sleeper to the Pennsy (with a shorter layover,) it would make sense to me, but as is, I just don't get it.


----------



## PVD (Jan 28, 2019)

Because it is often the lower cost, first displayed choice. It's also why I asked. Coming home, CL to Pittsburgh is a crapshhoot compared to DC where there is almost always an available NER if you are late. But if the OP is just going to Pittsburgh all of this is moot, so we should probably wait and see....


----------



## NorthShore (Jan 30, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> ...there isn't really anything to do in or near the Pittsburgh Station....


I kind of disagree with that.   While the station, itself, is just a decent waiting area with some tvs and vending machines, there are plenty of interesting restaurants and bars and even cultural opportunities, not to mention the river and bridges, within a reasonable walk (admittedly, not right outside the door or down the block.)

I always enjoy a layover in Pittsburgh and that chance for an evening out.


----------



## PVD (Jan 30, 2019)

I liked Pittsburgh, and was pleasantly surprised at how much cleaner and more pleasant it was than years ago.


----------



## VTTrain (Jan 31, 2019)

PVD said:


> I liked Pittsburgh, and was pleasantly surprised at how much cleaner and more pleasant it was than years ago.


Agreed.  Pittsburgh has come a long way.  It's now a nice place to spend some time.  It's unfair to Pittsburgh to say that there isn't really anything to do in or near the Pittsburgh Station.  Old perceptions die hard, I guess.


----------

